# Great Trains Expo - Council Bluffs Iowa



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

The Great Trains Expo will again be in Council Bluffs , Iowa Saturday January 31 and Sunday February 1. 
The River City Railroaders will have an enlarged layout on display and Kidmann Tree Farm will again have a booth.


The hours are from 10:00 AM until 4:00 PM both days, which should give people plenty of time to get home and watch the other event going on Sunday.

For more information on location, driving directions, and prices follow the link below 


Great Train Expo
http://www.trainexpoinc.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill 
If any of the other clubs in the 3 state area have time drop by and say HI . bring your club badges. 
We like to make a good showing at these mixed train shows.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

back to the top. love to meet more GRRers in our area. 
Need converts also... this coming Sat/ Sunday


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Planning on coming one of the 2 days. Hope to see ya there. 
Leon


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Day one is over, very good crowd. We were happy with sales. Good to see so many kids. The train clubs do a great job with running layouts, I saw N-HO-O, and a big G. Thanks to River City Rail Roaders.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a small Garden Railways display with some left over mgs. and hand outs for beginners.. I gave out more magizines in one day here than I did in two days at the last two large scale only shows. We are out to covert them baby scalers...


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to the show on Sat. The new enlarged layout the River City Rail Roaders had on display looked GREAT and was surrounded with train enthusias. Lots of other scale layouts also. Thanks to Kidman Tree Farm for being there I was able to make some G-scale purchases. GREAT WHEATHER, GREAT TRAIN SHOW!!!!! 
Leon


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Great idea regarding magazines. 

During May my 1:1 Heritage Steam railway has another special weekend. Last year I showed a lot of my Aristo and Bachmann stock which made a good contrast to the N, OO and O scale displays. There was good interest and many questions asked.


_So this year I will take mags to give to those who are more than just "interested"._


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade you all had a good turn out. Sounds promising for other shows coming up. Later RJD


----------

